# Proton32 | Compiler einstellen für Java



## DaBaer (11. Aug 2006)

TestHallo Leute.

Ich hab mir den Editor Proton32 geladen, und wollte den nun gerne benutzen für Java und C++ (also zum Programmieren).
Der Editor ist ja ziemlich kleine und kompakt und bietet SyntaxSchemata für viele Programmier und Scriptsprachen.
Und man kann, ich weiß nicht wie das hießt, ne batch datei machen ? so heißt das glaub ich, weiß aber nicht genau, mann kann n dosfenster mit verschiedenen parametern laden, und gleich dann compilieren, theoretisch.

Na ja, ich hab nur nun die Java SDK version gezogen und möchte nun gerne mit der javac.exe kompilieren (zur Info: PATH-Eintrag habich schon vorgenommen).

Ich komm nur nicht ganz klar, dass ich den Compiler (javac) für proton einstelle.
Also das sind die Variablen von Proton32


```
%P%	(Pfad)
%D%	(Dateiname ohne Endung)
%X%	(Dateiendung)
%XX%	(Dateiendung ohne Punkt)
%PDX%	(Pfad+Dateiname+Dateiendung)
%DX%	(Daateiname+Dateiendung)
%PD%	(Pfad+Dateiname ohne Ednung)

%F%	(kurzbez.: Dateiname+Dateiendung)
%A%	(kurzbez.: Pfad+Dateiname+Dateiendung)
```

hier noch paar angaben:
---------------------------
*Shell*

Befehl ausführen und Fenster schließen:  command.com /c %BEFEHL%

Befehl ausführen und Fenster offen lassen: command.com /k %BEFEHL%

Standartausgabe abfangen: command.com /k %BEFEHL% und dahinter steht: /c %BEFEHL% >%TEMPFILE%

Konsole:  command.com

Explorer:  explorer.exe

/k : Konsole wird mit dem Ordner von Proton (wo sich die erstellte Datei befindet) geöffnet, anstatt mit dem Ordner Dokumente.../<Benutzername> (siehe Screenshot unten)
/c : Konsole wird nach dem Befehl geschlossen
------------------------------------------------------



Und das zeigt die javac and wenn man help eingibt (javac -help)







ich hab versucht mit diesem paremtern:

```
command.com /k javac -sourcepath %F%
```
ist das richtig, das hat nämlich nicht geklappt.
Glaub ich hatte auch nciht gespeichert unter xyz.java

*Meine Fragen nun:*

Wie müssen die Parameter lauten ? Dateiname muss .java Endung haben?
Kann man ein Debugger auch benutzen ? Also wenn Fehler im Sourcecode sind ? Kann man den so leicht wie den Compiler einbinden ? So wie bei TextPad, das habe ich vorher benutzt, wenn dann Fehler im Source waren, hat TextPad das beim Versuch zu compilieren, angezeigt, was falsch war.


----------



## padde479 (11. Aug 2006)

Hi,

wenn Du im aktuellen Verzeichnis bist, kannst du die Option _-sourcepath_ weglassen. Wenn Dein Sourcecode Fehler enthält, dann zeigt Dir der Compiler diese schon an. Brauchst keinen Debugger. Denn verwendet man ja auch eher für andere Dinge als zum Compilieren.

Gruß


----------



## DaBaer (11. Aug 2006)

Jo, vielen danke hat funktioniert !

Also es wurde eine .class Datei erstellt.

ich hab dieses hier compilieren lassen


```
public class Hallo
{ public static void main( String[] args )
  { System.out.println( "Hallo!" ); }}
```

Wie kann ich dass denn nun starten ?
Wie heißt das überhaupt ? Das ist ja kein Applet. Es müsste doch dann auch in einer Art Konsole nur "Hallo!" ausgegeben werden, kann ich das auch mit ner Batch File machen ?

Und noch ne Frage, kann man auch Applets genauso compilieren ? 
also sowas:


```
mport java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;

public class Hello2 extends Applet
 { 
   public void paint(Graphics g)
    { g.drawString("Hello world!", 50, 25);
    }
 }
```


und gibs da ne möglichkeit ne Batch zu erstellen, die dann eine html datei, die dann geöffnet wird, oder wie hat TextPad das gemacht ? Kennt ihr das ? TextPad konnte ohne eine HTML Seite das Applet darstellen


----------



## DaBaer (11. Aug 2006)

ah mit dem ersten hab ichs gelöst

ne batch mit 
	
	
	
	





```
java Hallo
```
 da darf aber nicht die Dateiendung bei sein, sonst gehts nicht, so wie ich gemerkt habe sucht er automatisch nach .class dateien mit dem befehl "java"

ich hab auch ne datei gefunden "appletviewer.exe" aber 
	
	
	
	





```
appletviewer Hello2
```
 oder  
	
	
	
	





```
appletviewer Hello2.class
```
 funktioniert nicht, wie geht das da?


----------



## moormaster (11. Aug 2006)

DaBaer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab auch ne datei gefunden "appletviewer.exe" aber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du dir erstmal die Dokumentation durchlesen, bevor du munter irgendwelche Funktionen in irgendwelche .exe Dateien hineininterpretierst:


http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/tooldocs/windows/appletviewer.html



> The appletviewer command connects to the documents or resources designated by urls and displays each applet referenced by the documents in its own window. Note: if the documents referred to by urls do not reference any applets with the OBJECT, EMBED, or APPLET tag, then appletviewer does nothing. For details on the HTML tags that appletviewer supports, see AppletViewer Tags.



Um ein Applet ohne Browser anzusehen, kann man sich auch eine zusätzliche Klasse schreiben, welches ein Frame öffnet und darin das Applet als Component darstellt. Die Methoden init(), destroy(), stop(), start(), welche sonst vom Browser aufgerufen werden, muss man dann natürlich entsprechend per Hand aufrufen, wo benötigt.


----------



## DaBaer (11. Aug 2006)

Okay, das war also falsch

Ich hab die Doc. ma schnell überflogen.
Englisch ist nicht meine Stärke, aber ich glaub mit dem appletviewer kann man keine applets darstellen ohne html dateien.

ich hab zu dem einen applet eine html erstellt und dann mit appletviewer versucht zu öffnen, das hat funktioniert:

```
appletviewer Hello2.html
```

Okay, soweit so gut.
Nun der letzte Schritt.
Gibs ne bzw. (wie erstellt man man die) Batch um so eine html per befehl zu erstellen


----------

